# Book Your AGR Rewards Online



## The Metropolitan (Oct 1, 2007)

While checking out the blackout days for a possible spring Reward Trip, I noticed new icons/links that seem to allow you to directly book your one way trip online after logging into AGR, then following the provided link to Amtrak.com.

Might be a helpful way to determine just what IS and what ISN'T legit as far as reward itineraries go. As best I can tell, Multi-City Trips are not bookable here.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for pointing that out, i like it.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 1, 2007)

it seems to count any train change as multi city. it wouldn't book spk-lax even though amtrak doen't count this as multi city for a regular booking. this reduces the helpfulness of the tool


----------



## darien-l (Oct 1, 2007)

yarrow said:


> it seems to count any train change as multi city. it wouldn't book spk-lax even though amtrak doen't count this as multi city for a regular booking. this reduces the helpfulness of the tool


Accoding to the fine print, connecting trains and sleeper accomodations can't be booked with this tool:

"(Two reservations are required for round-trip travel. Sleeping accommodations and travel requiring connecting trains are not currently redeemable online. Blackouts apply to reward travel.)"


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 1, 2007)

While the inability to book sleepers or connecting travel is a downside, at least this appears to be a step in the right direction. I didn't like having to call AGR Monday to Friday during business hours in order to use my points.


----------



## tj722 (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely useful for booking quick trips on the NEC.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a hunch we'll be seeing an announcement about this tomorrow.


----------

